# Brain Bean Dip



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

So, I haven't done this yet, but I'm planning to for my wife's Halloween party this year. I have a good quality Bucky skull with a split calvarium and a brain Jell-O mold. I think I'll make a bean dip, mold it in the brain mold, freeze it so I can de-mold it, and place it in the Bucky skull. I'll put the skull in the middle of a platter surrounded by chips.

Whaddya think? Reminds me of a punk party I went to when I was in college where they served black Jell-O and their chip dip in an old high top converse


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I thing it's a great idea....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love the idea Bascombe and I will take a Bucky skull over an old converse tennis shoe any day of the week! Martha Stewart did something similar with shrimp in aspic...I will see if I can find the recipe and send it to you. I did it a few years ago putting shrimp salad in on of my Bucky skulls....


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

That sounds yummy!!


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

You could try marbling the black beans with pinto beans too for a more gray look. You could also take some tomato paste and mix in some taco seasoning (store-bought or homemade) and glaze the brain before throwing in the beans. Original PAM and the fridge can work just as well without worrying of freezer burn or over drying of the dip. I don't know how many guests you have coming, but I now, personally, make at least 1 to 2 dips for every thirty people, depending on the rest of the spread.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Pumpkin and Sideshow,

Pumpkin, I just got the recipe you left in the inbox. I haven't figured out how to look there very often.

Sideshow, that's so sick it just might work. And when I say sick I mean it in the most appreciative way. Think I'll take your advice on that. Didn't even think of freezerburn.


----------



## wickitwayz (May 8, 2012)

I've done something similar - I have 2 anatomical skulls that I remove the tops from and serve my crab dip (solidified with some plain jello) from the depression.

I've corpsed it with plastic/shrink wrap (thank you Stiltbeast Studios for the great idea!) and then pull the wrap off each year to keep it sanitary. 

The bad thing about those skulls is that there's a bit of a slant when they're resting, so you have to account for that when filling them.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

wickitwayz said:


> The bad thing about those skulls is that there's a bit of a slant when they're resting, so you have to account for that when filling them.


I fixed this problem by gluing a couple of spare bones I had lying around to the bottom of the skull to raise the back up to the same level as the jaw. It came out pretty close to level and had the unexpected benefit of stabilizing the skull a bit.


----------



## BAMS (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe lining the mould with a thin layer of a boiled chickpea mash might give the appearance of a healthy brain and then use your recipe for the main insides of the mould and when people dip into it will create that feel that the brain was rotting from the inside out, clean look outside and dark and grim inside.....just and idea, but all and all I like it, was similar to what I was thinking to do to mine, but using guacamole to give that brain matter turned to moosh look


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Well, the party came off and was a success. I made a bean dip and froze it in a brain jello mold as I said I would and it looked great.

We had a guy dressed up as a cow at the party and after the bean dip thawed, it sloughed off and began looking like a cowpie. Not sure if it was more appetizing as a brain or not. So I asked the cow if that was really necessary! Good laugh


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fir our 8th grade dance, I made the kids a solid chocolate brain using the jello mold, except I only filled it halfway!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

